# Family Heritage Recipe



## sojourner (May 23, 2015)

Do you have a special family recipe that has been passed on generation to generation.. real good home-cooked meal?
Pls. do share your recipes here...

I would like to share this favorite recipe of mine that I always make whenever we have special events, my friends and churchmates love this.
---

Graham cracker 'Crema de Fruta' no bake 

2 small cans of condensed milk
2 large cans of Del Monte Fruit Cocktail (drained)
4 packs (tetra-pack) All Purpose Nestle Cream
1 large pack Graham Crackers (Honey)

First, before opening the can wash the top of it (for sanitary reasons). It is very easy just combine the condensed milk and all purpose cream mix well, then pour into the fruit cocktail that has been drained of its syrup. Mix well. Line the pan (depends on the size you want). Just layer the crackers, then the fruit salad mixture, alternately. You can topped it more with whipped cream and cherrry if desired. Then chill on the ref for 2 hours. (I like it very cold) but not to the point of freezing it coz' if you take it out from the freezer, it becomes soggy when the ice melts. Just chill this. _Bon Appetit! _

If you don't like it to be very sweet you can just use 1 can of condensed milk.


----------



## yeutter (May 23, 2015)

it sounds like a very rich desert.


----------



## sojourner (May 23, 2015)

Sir Thomas, yup! its really good especially if someone likes sweet, fruity and creamy dessert! no sweat! It looks like this...


----------

